# Fried Rat Recipe? Anyone?



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

I am pretty sure that I saw a thread and a link to a recipe somewhere on this forum. It was for "deep fried rats". Basically it was a piece of steak with a few slits in it to create legs. There was a stick pretzel that held the legs out I think. Then there was a al-dente cooked piece of spaghetti poked into the back to create a tail. Then you battered and fried the suckers and they looked like "deep fried rats". There were pictures that I would love to show to friends and family before I attempt them. But, I can't find this recipe ANYWHERE!!! Please help!!! Gratitude expressed in advance if anyone knows what I am talking about and can help me out!


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Maybe something like this would work?

http://www.instructables.com/id/Kentucky-Fried-WTF-on-a-stick/


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

is this what you're after? --








found it here http://www.instructables.com/id/Kentucky-Fried-WTF-on-a-stick/


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Jinx, rosella!


----------



## foxfish (Sep 9, 2011)

I have done something similar in the past but rolled the main body & stuffed the inside with spaghetti & tomato sauce!


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

talkingcatblues said:


> Maybe something like this would work?
> 
> http://www.instructables.com/id/Kentucky-Fried-WTF-on-a-stick/


I love this FORUM!!! That is the exact article I was looking for!!! Thank you so much!!! The reason I couldn't find it was that they call it "Kentucky Fried WTF" and I was searching "fried rat". Thanks again!!


----------

